

Google Wave And The Dawn Of Passive-Aggressive Communication - bastian
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/12/google-wave-and-the-dawn-of-passive-aggressive-communication/

======
rationalbeaver
I think this analysis is pretty accurate. Since there's no indication of
online status in Wave, you can see a message come in (in real time), but you
are under no obligation to respond right then and there. You certainly can,
but you can also treat it like an email and save it for later.

However, I must admit that watching someone type a message which you do not
immediately respond to makes you feel like a stalker.

------
proemeth
The title is a bit misleading. The concept of Passive-aggressive behavior is
something different, and you can do it through email, phone...
Synchronous/asynchronous would be more accurate.

------
johannchiang
So far Google Wave is like Google Docs with a better diff if not using
extension. It will replace Google Docs before it can even replace Gmail.

